# water ingress ducato panel van



## dumpertruck (Feb 5, 2009)

hi all , just wondered if anybody has removed the stainless steel roller guide from the side of a Ducato Maxi sliding door , I have water leaking in underneath the kitchen area . Having used an endoscope to pinpoint the leak area I need to seal behind the guide rail .


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've not myself but had to tighten it up today

only held on by two bolts so can't be that hard


----------

